# bumble bee catfish right for me?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i just remembered that i did see a bunch of these bumble bee catfish at petsmart a couple of weeks ago.i was wondering would they work with red eye tetras?and also in a 20 gallon if any how many could i have?


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Not in a 20 gallon, they get to around 6" SL so need more space, red eye tetras also need more space in my opinion


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a few species of catfish that are referred to as "bumble bee" it depends on which species..if it is the Synodontis Batesi it will stay under 3" and 3 or 4 would be ok in a 20 long..but not in a 20 high..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The non-Synodontis Bumblebees will eat anything they can catch.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok well if i cant have them.then what kind of catfish can i have?i dont want one of the weak little common ones like cory,otos you get my drift


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are thousands of species....do some research to find those that fit into the conditions that you are able to provide for them...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am gonna do some research online like i have before and find the same stuff.i am gonna have to buy a few books on catfish to find one that will enjoy my tiny 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

Cory cats and otos are not weak little boy. They are the only catfish that can fit in a 20 gallon tank. Even books are going to tell you that cories and otos are the best for a 20 gallon. Cories and otos are not weak. There are actually different kinds of cory cats that you can get. Otos look pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Angelclown said:


> Cory cats and otos are not weak little boy. They are the only catfish that can fit in a 20 gallon tank. Even books are going to tell you that cories and otos are the best for a 20 gallon. Cories and otos are not weak. There are actually different kinds of cory cats that you can get. Otos look pretty cool in my opinion.


did you just call me "little boy"?/ and second off nope it says more than them can go in a 20 gallon.in face is says in a ten gallon i could go for banjo catfish,bulldog pleco,****** loach,dwarf loach,red finned sucker mouth catfish,south american bumblebee catfish,spotted hill stream loach,striped peckolita,and finally zebra pleco.it dont say much for a 20 gallon tank but...and if you wanna know the title it is tropical freshwater aquarium fish from a to z.and i know they have different types of cories i have at lest 4 different types now.juli albino(dont know what kind)bronze,and emerald.and yes i do love me an otto,but i have had them before and am expecting a few more soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Well evil......you are a kid. Hence calling you a little boy. LOL! Have you actually googled what you can put in a 20 gallon tank, because when I did, I found that you can only put cories and otos, among other small fish.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

you can call me whatever you want but not little boy or child.actually with the most respect you are not googling it correctly.if you just type in any thing like catfish for a 20 gallon it will give you the common stuff.you have to be specific.for instance i just found a care sheet on banjo catfish that says they can live in a 15 gallon.and i am not sure if i should post it cuz it is a forum for all pets.but the fish is very basis freshwater saltwater thats all they have.you gotta know what to type in.and i do not mean to be rude when i say that.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Corys & Oto's are not weak although Oto's can be sensitive as most are wild caught & need careful acclimatising, only the dwarf varieties of cory such as pygmaeus, habrosus & hastatus would at a push be suitable for a 10 gallon
Planet catfish is the place to research all things catfish related


----------

